# PSX 1001 one part acrylic polysiloxane



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

PSX 1001 one part acrylic polysiloxane was spec for a sizable handrail job we are bidding on. 

If you have used this product do have any feed back or insight please? Does it apply like a DTM?

If we brush/roll, will we get one coat coverage?


----------

